# 80.000 toneladas de residuos electrónicos



## Fogonazo

*En 2008 se tirarán 80.000 toneladas de residuos electrónicos* 

Millones de aparatos irán a parar este año a rellenos sanitarios o vertederos a cielo abierto. El incremento en las ventas de estos productos y el consecuente desecho de otros, se debe al abaratamiento de los costos, la velocidad de recambio tecnológico y el diseño productivo que apunta al recambio de equipos.

Los argentinos desecharán este año 80 mil toneladas de residuos de aparatos eléctricos y/o electrónicos que irán a parar a rellenos sanitarios o vertederos a cielo abierto, reveló la Secretaría de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sustentable. 

"Generamos un promedio de 2,5 kg. de residuos electrónicos anuales por persona en un contexto donde es cada vez mayor el consumo de este tipo de artefactos", dijo a Télam Romina Picolotti, titular de la Secretaría de Ambiente y Desarrollo Sustentable de la Nación. 

En Argentina, el abaratamiento de los costos, la velocidad de recambio tecnológico y el diseño productivo que apunta al recambio de equipos y periféricos, además del acortamiento de la vida útil, generó un incremento en las ventas de estos productos y el consecuente incremento de los residuos. 

El manejo que se realiza de esos desechos no resulta sustentable ya que muchos de ellos poseen componentes considerados peligrosos según la ley 24.051, de Residuos Peligrosos. 

Entre otros contaminantes que presentan riesgos para la salud y el ambiente, los desechos contienen metales pesados, como cadmio, plomo y níquel, además de mercurio y plásticos bromados, que una vez desechados, reaccionan con el agua y la materia orgánica liberando tóxicos al suelo y a las fuentes de agua subterránea, describió Picolotti. 

Asimismo, debido a su carácter no biodegradable, estos residuos atentan contra el ambiente y la salud de los seres vivos. Ante la necesidad de ejercer un manejo sustentable de estos residuos y de brindarles una disposición final ambientalmente adecuada, la Secretaría organizó el "Primer Seminario sobre Gestión Sustentable de los Residuos de Aparatos Eléctricos y Electrónicos (RAEE)", que comenzará mañana a las 9 en San Martín 451. 

"Este evento es una oportunidad para sentar a la mesa, por primera vez, tanto a los representantes del Gobierno, del Congreso Nacional y de varias ONGs que se dedican a revalorizar aparatos eléctricos para la reutilización de sus partes, así como también a miembros de organismos internacionales expertos en la materia y a los responsables locales de las empresas líderes en electrónica en nuestro país y en el mundo", evaluó Picolotti. 

Además, este encuentro será la plataforma inicial para unificar los antecedentes, iniciativas en curso y proyectos legislativos en estudio que existen actualmente, de modo de elaborar una Estrategia Nacional para la Gestión Integral de Residuos Electrónicos, amplificadoró la funcionaria. 

El seminario está organizado en forma conjunta con el Centro Regional de la Convención de Basilea para América del Sur, dependiente del Instituto Nacional de Tecnología Industrial (INTI) y la Plataforma Regional sobre Residuos Electrónicos para Latinoamérica y el Caribe. 

Durante el seminario, se abordará también el tema de los procesos de reciclado que aseguren la recuperación de materiales y el tratamiento adecuado de los desechos peligrosos y no peligrosos, además de la responsabilidad extendida del productor al final del ciclo de vida útil de esos aparatos. 

Junto a empresas como Sony, BGH y Telecom, entre otras, participarán de la reunión miembros de las comisiones de Ambiente del Congreso Nacional, cámaras asociadas y representantes de las Organizaciones No Gubernamentales.

Fuente:
http://www.telam.com.ar/vernota.php?tipo=N&idPub=98666&id=218615&dis=1&sec=1


----------



## steinlager

pues q me digan donde los tiran, asi voy y reciclo lo q sirva


----------



## Daniel.more

Si algun politico lee esto alguna vez que se espabile,Mi pregunta es si se dan cientos de subenciones al año multimillonarias para las empresas de reciclado,porque no solucionan esto subbencionando las reparaciones de electronicas..es decir factura entregada se subencione un 15% asi podriamos abaratar al cliente un 15% en su factura y en muchos casos seria de nuevo rentable la reparacion y no lo tirarian a la basura


----------



## ciri

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> pues q me digan donde los tiran, asi voy y reciclo lo q sirva



Lo mismo digo, apuesto a que se pueden sacar muchas cosas que estas fuera de producción y para la reparación sería más que bueno...


----------



## Trick21

a mi tambien me interesaria saber donde lso tiran!

piensen que me llevaria basura! estaria ayudando a al medio ambiente ! ( y un poquito a mi )

salu2!


----------



## leop4

tinen razon yo cuando enconcuentro algo como monitores BK o color o televisores casseteras y ese tipo de cosas me los traigo y en ves de ir a comprar repuestos los saco de lass cosas tiradas hace como un año que no voy a  la casa de electronica a gastar plata jeje.


----------



## SigmaOrion

Qué buena la idea de Daniel More! Eso activaría además el movimiento de plata dentro del país y no vendría para nada mal, esa idea tiene sólo benficios para todo el país, no le encuentro las pérdidas!
Muy bueno...

PD: igualmente si los van a tirar, qué bueno estar ahí en ese momento! Organicemos una competencia, el que junta más porquerías y no es echado de su casa por su mujer gana!  jaja... yo creo que me quedo sin vivienda y sin mujer.

Slds...


----------



## ciri

Por mi parte ya voy reciclando como 20 impresoras, 2 discos rígidos, 2 fuentes de PC y un par de cosas menores...

Y todavia tengo casa..


----------



## frankKM

yo se donde lo suelen tirar en china
vi un reportaje donde habia una montaña de ordenadores
y al lado una de moviles 
y asi sucesivamente
luego tenian una nave mal construida 
2 bidones con madera o gasolina ardiendo y encima de ellos a modo de mesa
una plancha de metal debajo un crio descalzo
ponia las placas y ale a sacar componentes y reciclar
pero esto fue hace mucho tiempo


----------



## ciri

frankKM dijo:
			
		

> yo se donde lo suelen tirar en china



No queda otra mas que viajar!.. vos podés ser el guia!


----------



## armandolopezmx

en mi opinion,  hay que poner un poco de nuestra parte y concientizar (esta bien escrito?)  a nuestros familia y amigos, que no tiremos las pilas, baterias, que no sirvan a la basura, pues esto es una gran fuente de contaminacion. estaba viendo en la tv. un reportaje  en la forma que una sola pila AA la cantidad de agua que puede contaminar con sus metales pesado.  
espero no verme muy cursi, pero ya es hora de hacer un poquito por nuestro planeta. 
saludos.


----------



## supremoqwer

si tienes razon pero el problema esque mantenerla guardadas en nuestras cajas o cajones es peligroso ya que con el tiempo por los materiales que estan echos pueden causar canser y ademas porlo menos aqui en mexico no me a tocado un lugar donde devamos llevarlas o donde reciclarlas.

u(0-0)u creo que aun falta mas publicidad de esto para que lagente y el gobierno haga caso.(yo guardaba las batarerias hasta que escuche eso) 

asi , y el que pueda desmientamelo...please


----------



## armandolopezmx

pues creo que en reportaje que menciono estaba en campaña, y los niños mentian las pilas usadas en garrafones  (de esos de 19 litros que se usan para el agua),  es lo  que recuerdo, mas no se si era una campaña permanente o nomas como llamarada de petate, como acustumbran algunas autoridades en mexico.  
sale.


----------



## Fogonazo

Guiyu Town está situado en la parte suroeste de la costa Shantou, en la parte oriental de la provincia de Guangdong, República Popular de China. Esta ciudad se ha convertido en el vertedero electrónico de paises como Estados Unidos, Japón o Corea del Sur, considerado el mayor del mundo, el visitante se topa con un paisaje de pesadilla que supera lo inimaginable.







Con una población de 192.000 personas, el 80% de estos, se dedican al reciclaje, inconfundibles, penetrantes y mezclados amasijos de cables impregnan el aire que se respira. Es la targeta de bienvenida de una ciudad llamada por muchos “la ciudad Veneno”.






China es el principal receptor mundial de desechos electrónicos, con un estimación aproximada de un millón de toneladas que se envían allí cada año, también en gran proporción los Estados Unidos, Canadá, Japón y Corea del Sur. Llega a través de buques contenedores por los puertos de Hong Kong o Pearl River Delta , desde allí los camiones se encargan de realizar el resto. Guiyu recibe más residuos que cualquier otra zona en China.






Comenzó a recibir residuos a partir de 1995, lentamente fue una atracción de los campesinos de las zonas rurales que pensaron en una mayor fuente de ingresos para sus precárias condiciones de vida, pero todo lo contrario, el sueldo medio actual de cualquier trabajador de esta terrible ciudad es de 3 Euros al día.






Los visitantes a la ciudad curiosamente tienen repentinos dolores de cabeza y extraño gusto a metálico en la boca. Estudios recientes han puesto de manifiesto que aquí se encuentran los más altos niveles de dioxina jamás registrado en ninguna zona del mundo.






Abalanchas de ordenadores, teléfonos móviles, impresoras y transformadores, pero también fotocopiadoras, televisores, aires acondicionados o microondas. Toneladas de plásticos y metales reciclables envuelven de vida y de muerte a la ciudad de Guiyu, la ciudad veneno.




































Fuente:
http://elbauldejosete.wordpress.com/2008/07/12/guiyu-la-ciudad-veneno/

Mas fotos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/guiyu/


----------



## anthony123

Tantos desperdicios utiles y yo sufriendo aqui para conseguir las carcasas de las fuentes de PC (Las uso en todo  )


----------



## Fogonazo

Me imajino la salud de esta mujer 

*Saturnismo*
Se denomina saturnismo o plumbosis al envenenamiento que produce el plomo (Pb) cuando ingresa en el cuerpo humano. Es llamada así debido a que, en la antigüedad, los alquimistas llamaban "saturno" a dicho elemento químico.
El saturnismo genera anemia, debido a que el plomo en la sangre bloquea la síntesis de hemoglobina y altera el transporte de oxígeno a la sangre y hacia los demás órganos del cuerpo.
El plomo es un metal pesado neurotóxico que, cuando está presente en la sangre, circula por todo el organismo ocasionando daños neurológicos irreversibles al llegar al cerebro.







Algo mas de información:
http://ngenespanol.com/2007/12/31/basura-tecnologica/


----------



## anthony123

Los electronicos como nosotros no corremos riesgo de padecer dicha enfermedad? O nuestros niveles de contacto con el plomo son mas pequeños?


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Los electronicos como nosotros no corremos riesgo de padecer dicha enfermedad? O nuestros niveles de contacto con el plomo son mas pequeños?



El contacto con plomo siempre tiene algún grado de riesgo.
Por ese motivo hace años se retiraron del mercado pinturas, combustibles, Etc con contenido de plomo incluso actualmente se esta tratando de retirar las baterías de plomo-ácido.

Si el plomo esta en estado sólido el riesgo es menor, pero cuando lo calientas el riesgo aumenta en forma importante (Vapores).
En la aleación que se emplea para soldar se trata de emplear la mínima cantidad de plomo posible (Creo que es alrededor de 39% Plomo y 61% estaño, NO 40-60% como dice el envase) esto por una cuestión química (Que ya explicara electroaficionado).

Consejos:
Soldador de la potencia justa (Para no levantar mas temperatura que la necesaria.
Desconectarlo o reducir su potencia si no se emplea.
Ambientes bien ventilados.


----------



## anthony123

excelentes consejos Fogonazo.:!   

Bueno volviendo a las fotos que publicaste, esas tipas necesitan un ventilador indutrial para liberarse de esa nube de humo de estaño jejejej.:!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ahora, nunca les a pegado en  la nariz el humito de la soldadura?te hace cerrar los ojos al toque, ademas de molestarte muchisimo, no me imagino la tipa esa como hace ese laburo, ni como debe estar su sistema respiratorio. por otro lado, con lo bien que me vendria unas cuantas cosas que se ven ahi. en capital federal, argenmtina, nadie sabe donde hay un centro de esos?capaz que se puede ir a manguear algo  saludos


----------



## anthony123

En varios post he visto varias calles con residuos electronicos (En Argentina).! Tenés que darte una vueltica cuando no tengas tanto laburo..!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

vos sabes que no tengo suerte, cuando me cruzo con algun tv no tiene las placas, una pc solo queda el chasis, y asi sucesivamente. saludos


----------



## anthony123

..! Pues los chasis de PC son utiles para hacer gabinetes de cualquier proyecto..!


----------



## DJ DRACO

en la mayoria de los aparatos electronicos que son tirados a la calle, por lo general la gente que no sabe nada, se lleva lo q le parece q le puede servir, y por ende dejan todo por la mitad, o lsolo los chasi.

el problema mas grande que tiene la argentina hoy en dia es el hecho de no poseer grandes industris de resiclado de metal, plastico, vidrio, papel, etc, y por ende se siguen consumiendo recursos naturales y se siguen desperdiciando y malgastando.

y esto confluye en una contaminacion de la santa madre que nos parió.


----------



## tjdor

En España ya llevamos unos años que se están implantando "puntos limpios" en los que cada uno lleva sus pilas, aparatos eléctricos, muebles, colchones, baterías ...

A mi esta idea me gusta por varios motivos, uno es que de ahi se lo lleban a reciclar lo cual es beneficioso a muchos niveles, y otro es que siempre que vayas encuentras cosas, motores, circuitos... es mejor eso que no recorrerte las escombreras de toda la ciudad sin encontrar nada

Te arriesgas a que lo que has cogido no funcione (cosa rara) pero, y no es mi caso, va gente coge cosas que le parece que no estan muy mal, las arregla si puede, y sin dar nada a nadie


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y de esos centros, alguien conoce alguno en argentina? saludos


----------



## lanselor

En españa, yo conozco varios centros de puntos limpios. Mucha gente vá allí a robar sobretodo chatarra, rompen las verjas, (cortandolas vamos), y demás. Aunque sea triste, suelen ser sobretodo gitanos que sé de buena mano que lo que roban no es para aproecharlo si nó para tener cosas que quemar. (También queman neumaticos y un montón de cosas) y la policia no hace nada. 

Planteandoselo bien, robar en punto limpio es robar "basura" ¿Que policia se vá a preocupar por algo que no es delito?. Aúnque el deterioro de la propiedad privada y esto si que lo sea.

Lo que me "JODE" si se me permite la licencia de decirlo, es que luego vá gente a preguntar(como yo, en más de una ocasión) si puedo coger algo que vea util y no dejan cogerlo. Cuando sin embargo es basura, basura que gente como nosotros sabria reaprovechar en mayor o menor medida. Cosas que salen caras al usuario estandar pero que para la industria como compra a quintales les sale tirado de precio.

Veanse conectores de pc´s, fuentes de ordenador, o disipadores en monitores u otros aparatejos.

Es horriblemente triste. Pero bueno.


----------



## fernandob

reciclar?
vamos si los componentes electronicos salen monedas, y encima uno tiene todo el tiempo del mundo ya que muchas cosas que uno hace las hace de hooby .

reciclar = andar revolviendo en la basura, yo en el taller he guardado cosas por no tirarlas y solo ocuparon lugar por años inutilmente .

respecto de que hacer con las pilas y demas.........yo antes me daba maquina con eso , hasta que pense solo un segundo que las pocas pilas que yo pueda enviar directo al sol con el cohete que yo mismo fabrique son ridiculamente inutiles ya que hay millones d epersonas que se cagan en eso.
uso recargables mayoritariamente y no solo contamino menos sino que ahorro.
pero como dije hay millones que consumen pilas de mierda , esas chinas que vienen en los juguetes y duran un suspiro y encima tienen cantidad de contaminantes.

respecto de las plaquetas y demas tengo un amigo que trabaja en un organismo publico y a veces turan cosas de PC que podemos considerar "buenas".....el desguace hormiga es increible:
de la oficina va la orden de desechar las PC viejas por que compraron nuevas.
el area tecnica saca lo util
el resto va a deposito para tirar
ahi sacan empleados mas cosas 
y va el resto a tirar 
el o los porteros sacan mas cosas y el resto a la calle
el primero que pasa por la calle saca lo que le "puede lllegar a servir" 
luego pasa el cartonero y saca el resto.

de todo ese desguace muy poco sale util, cada uno se llevo un poquito que no usara y luego de unos meses ira a la calle.

lo util:
seria que esos organismos publicos de mierda y la reputa que los pario en vez de tirar esos equipos los manden a una escuela aunque sea de provincia que no tengan PCs , por que hasta ayer ellos la usaban, por que las tienen que romper ?

no hay que levantar basura de la calle, hay que levantar minas que te alegran la vida y mas si son mudas.

desde el punto de vista individual, nada se puede hacer, como dije uno no es nada cuando piensa en la poblacion de una ciudad , sson quienes dirigen y tiene el poder de tomar desiciones masivas quienes hacen la diferencia , y les importa un reverendo carajo.

yo creo que se podria hacer y mucho pero para eso deberia haber interes, y como eso del recilcado no deja $$ todo lo contrario , la consume.

 ,


----------



## anthony123

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> reciclar?
> vamos si los componentes electronicos salen monedas, y encima uno tiene todo el tiempo del mundo ya que muchas cosas que uno hace las hace de hooby .



Oye amigo con todo el respeto de la palabra, o debes ser muy millonario o en tu pais deben estar regalando los componentes; porqué al igual que todo, los componenetes estan por los cielos.

Yo por ejemplo puedo sacar 15 transistores de uso general (2sc945) de una fuente, ahorrandome unos 6$ (dolares)

No comparto tu forma de pensar, pero la respeto!


----------



## ciri

creo que él lo esta comparando con el resto de las cosas, que uno suele comprar...

y comparado a eso.. los componentes más simples, led, resistencia, capacitor... no salen nada, si lo comparamos lo que puede llegar a salir una PC, o un TV de plasma...

pero.. igual, pienso como vos anthony...

para que tirar esos transistores, si pueden seguir andando, en otro lugar..


----------



## fernandob

2sc945 .....50v .100mA

tipo un bc547 o esa linea

para mi salen chauchas, tambien respeto lo tuyo, mas de una vez yo perdi tiempo dessoldando cosas y aun lo hago, el tema es que tengo que tener o tratar de tener un criterio un poco mas practico

mira en 

http://200.117.251.27/elemon/Cotizar.aspx

0,04 U$ cada uno , hay mas baratos........10 por 0,4 U$ 

para mi se supone que electronica es electronica, si vos trabajas en eso una reparacion te deja $$$ , si cambiaste ese transistor de 0,04 U$ se supone que ganas mas de cien veces el costo del material, y como hoobi,.......lo mismo.

andar desarmando cosas y luego tenes que probarlo.

pero bueno, por lo visto en tu pais los valores son distintos, que raro, por que argentina no es la cima de la tecnologia y el comercio.estas buscando buenso proveedores ?

saludos


----------



## lanselor

Es cieto que transistores, resistencias y demás no son muy caras. A no ser que te vayas a cosas smd que son más caras.

Pero,ya no me refiero a eso. Bobinas, por ejemplo. Transformadores, o simples conectores como los de un pc, que cuestan bsatante caros. Embellecedores para led, etc.

Esas son más caras de lo habitual que a la larga en un proyecto todo suma. O chasis de cosas.


----------



## richar

en mi pais antes se encontraba toda clase de electrodomesticos ahora ya no se encuentra todo es vendido la gente se dedica a recolectar dichas cosas y los venden como chatarra es verdad que los componenetes estan muy caras ademas ahora subieron de precio, ahora el precio es al doble de lo que costaban antes ademas existen algunos componentes que no encuentras en el mercado de mi pais, pero logre encontraralas en algunas placas de telefono y de television, concuerdo contigo anthony 
saludos


----------



## electronica-2000

hace 1 o 2 años levante unos 15 cpu pentium 1 y 2 y unas 7 impresoras. las impresoras no andaban, asi que le saque los motores     y los cpu andan todos. ahora me estoy por armar uno jeje


----------



## JoniDf

mira todos esos desperdicios ! q tortura fogonazo con esas fotos!


----------



## Vegetal Digital

creo que todos sufrimos al ver esas fotos...que mal momento nos has hecho pasar fogonazo...


----------



## JoniDf

una china esta reciclando componentes en unas de las fotos no¡?


----------



## elosciloscopio

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> a mi tambien me interesaria saber donde lso tiran!
> 
> piensen que me llevaria basura! estaria ayudando a al medio ambiente ! ( y un poquito a mi )
> 
> salu2!



Juas! y a mi!


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola amigo foreros !! hoy en dia existe un problema que "LA Basura Electronica".

Basura electrónica y sus consecuencias en el medio ambiente


Basura electrónica y sus consecuencias en el medio ambiente. La avalancha de innovaciones tecnológicas que surge día a día genera una igual producción de residuos, resultantes del constante recambio de equipos e insumos electrónicos a una velocidad cada vez mayor.

Esta realidad por sí misma es alarmante, pero la agrava el hecho de que muchos de los componentes utilizados en la fabricación de productos electrónicos son altamente tóxicos: sustancias que degradan el medio ambiente y en algunos casos son peligrosas para lasaludde los seres vivos, incluido el hombre.

Sólo por citar tres ejemplos: el cromo, usado para las cubiertas de metal, es cancerígeno; el cadmio, presente en la composición de baterías recargables, daña los huesos y los riñones; y el mercurio, infaltable para producir iluminación en monitores, es nocivo para el sistema nervioso y el cerebro.

Basura electrónica

¿Y cuánta basura electrónica se produce en el mundo? El número es de no creer: 40 a 50 millones de toneladas al año, y la tendencia es que el problema se agrave hasta proporciones incalculables. Pero para un panorama ya casi sin alternativas, aún restan algunas esperanzas.

Pensando en el grave problema de la basura electrónica, algunas empresas y ONGs se encargan de reparar los daños y volver los productos a circulación, para así poder extender su tiempo de vida útil. Aunque, sin lugar a dudas, la solución para la grave situación de los desechos electrónicos parece tenerla el reciclaje, que incluye una serie de medidas que conocerás esta semana.

Pero amigos esto no es lo unico que la electronica y la tecnologia ofresen al medio ambiente, de alguna forma la Electronica favorese la naturaleza y provee de mejoras para el actual y dañado ambiente, si alguno quiere dar a conoser en este post los veneficios que ofrese la electronica y la tecnologia al ambiente comente y deje a conoser sus pensamientos!!
Les invito a conoser las ventajas y las desventajas de el Mundo De la Electronica y la Tecnologia!!


----------



## GomezF

Jeje, por un lado es muy triste esto (y no hay palabras para lo del pueblo ese en China), pero, muchachos, pongansen la mano en el corazón y díganme sino irían un día (o 2 o 3) a darse una "vueltita" por ahí, jeje.
Yo me vuelvo con una par de cosas, jaja. Siempre que se mira algo electrónico que se rompió se encuentra algo que sirve, ya sea por las meras resitencias, o por la plaqueta entera. Algo siempre se puede salvar. Yo que sé, capaz que soy solo yo que desde chiquito me ha gustado agarrar cosas viejas que ya no sirven y hacer algo nuevo que ande, o que por lo menos haga algo.
Calculo que acá en Argentina debe haber lugares así, "chatarrerias electrónicas" por decirles de alguna forma. Si alguno sabe avise o MP aunque sea.

Saludos, atte. F. Gómez.


----------



## fernandob

hace un tiempito estaba mirando una scosa sy pensando ...acerca de este tema, y les dire las conclusiones que si las hay.

la basura electronica la genera el hombre que son muchos.
y el mismo hombre utiliza la industria y construccion.
el mismo hombre por ser muchos podria ocuparse de sus propios residuos, (reciclado) ....como ??? 
hay un vicio que es de siempre hacer con cosas nuevas.
hace un tiempito miraba maderas, aglomerado es bastante berreta y propenso a absorber humedad, pero vi que hay otros tipos demaderas que se hacen hoy dia,todo es a base de pulpa pegada, pero mas compacta que el aglomerado .
por ejemplo el piso flotante es mas resistente, y me parece que tiene capas de materiales plasticos.........
y en seguida me surgiio la idea:

*DESECHOS DE ELECTRONICA:*
*el metal* : simplemente se funde y se reutiliza.
*placas de pertinax con algunas cosillas* : se tritura y se hacen planchas nuevas de material aislante y resistente , como puede no ser puro ya que contiene algunos otros desechos se puede usar como para hacer placas de techos en la construccion o en la industria , como los techos de fibra de vidrio, como separadores , es simplemente ver sus caracteristicas, pero por el material se deduce que es mucho mejor que la madera en resistencia mecanica, rechazo a el agua y la humedad, etc.
yo he usado placas de pertinax gordas para tableros electricos . vi placas de fibra de vidrio gordas con una resistencia fina adentro para una especie de pisos termicos, etc..etc.. 
*desechos solidos varios:* se aglomeran y se pueden hacer incluso ladrillos para la construccion, estamos hablando de metales, plasticos y vidrios, estos materiales son muy buenos, el resultado final es un material compacto y muy resistente..

*plasticos .:* se pica y se reutiliza, quizas no con el gradod e pureza que uno virgen, logico,pero hay muchas aplicaciones donde se usa mucho material plastico como ser piezas de autos (un paragolpes) .

*en fin:* no veo por que no o en que nos va a molestar tener una puerta de nuestra casa que en su interior hay materiales reciclados, hoy ddia todo es enchapado, o molduras , zocalos de pisos o el mismo piso, partes de las paredes, el mango de nuestro taladro.
los materiales en cuestion si bien son reciclados sabemso bien que son de muy buena calidad,que sigamoslos usando no le veo problemas.
es una cuestion......no se,........comodidad, tonteria.....no se.
ignorancia, falta de apoyo ...me parece que por ahi va.
lo contradictorio es que uno lee en todos lados acerca de la contaminacion y no se hace NADA.
lso mismos gobiernos deberian de ayudar a las universidades y a quienes estudian para que hagan estudios y asesoramiento a empresarios para este reciclado, que hasta queizas les convenga economicamente .
pero es como siempre: el factor humano .
aca en Argentina se gasta no se cuanta $$ en zonas de desechos (basurales) , QUE COMO RESULTADO DEJAN..........todo a la miseria, el resultado es un teerreno inutilizable, un barrio convertido en basural .
y.......cuanta $$ invierten en las universidades afines (industrial para mecanismso de reciclado, biologia para estudios de impacto y mecanismos naturales de reciclar, quimica para el tratamiento y calidades.etc,etc.........)
en fin, si se hacen las cosas bien no hay basurales ni contaminacion ni profesionales sin trabajo .



*NOTAS:* les daria si un color o una caracteristica para que sean identificables y tendria cuidado de *No *mezclarlos con materiales que me compliquen un tercer reciclado, de esta forma me aseguro de poder reciclarlos infinidad de veces.
una vez se usan en una construccion, 15 añso despues esa construccion se derrumba y esas partes pueden volver a reciclarse.


----------



## R-Mario

Pues yo siempre tiro las placas y componentes en los depositos de reciclaje y el 80% de los componentes que uso para practicar se los he sacado a distintos aparatos de todos modos yo digo que la electronica si ha aportado algo para ayudar al medio por ejemplo todos los dispositivos "inteligentes" del tipo "apaga la luz si ya amanecio" o "Apaga el aire acondicionada si no hay nadien en la habitacion" son detalles con los que antes no se contaban y representaban una tremenda perdida de energia, misma que muchas veces no se genera de la forma mas optima y limpia


----------



## jorger

JoniDf dijo:


> mira todos esos desperdicios ! q tortura fogonazo con esas fotos!


 
Lo mismo digo.. es una verdadera tortura.Que feliz sería yo en un sitio como ese 
Me encanta desmontar cosas.. y no solo es que me guste, también lo necesito en ocasiones para sacar componentes como transistores/mosfets de potencia, resistencias y demás o simplemente por el mero hecho de necesitar una fuente de alimentación en condiciones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

jorger dijo:


> Lo mismo digo.. es una verdadera tortura.Que feliz sería yo en un sitio como ese
> 
> Saludos.


 
seeee......ir un ratito a pasear y bichear......pero tener que vivir ahi...
esr esclavo ahi.......

dale, decime que preferis vivir en ese bicherio y no cerca de una playa, o en una casa con pileta, o en un lindo piso .
o en un barrio con una calle linda tranquila donde pasear en bici.


----------



## José Rivero

yo necesitaba cargar una bateria de auto, asi que encontre entre mis cosas viejas una impresora Epson matricial de las antiguas, tenia su fuente de alimentacion en buen estado, al probarla salia 35 Vcc en vacio asi que la conecte a la bateria y el volt. cayo a 12 Vcc con las horas fue subiendo hasta llergar a los 15V que necesitaba y Oh maravilla estaba totalmente cargada asi que ya no sufro por cargador de baterias, asi por el estilo, hay muchas cosas que he recuperado para otros usos. sugiero que los compañeros del foro comenten casos de utilidad que le hayan dado a cosas recicladas, que aca en Peru, con la falta de puestos de trabajo y con el nivel de ingresos tan bajo como jubilado de aprox. 200 USD mes cualquier ahorrito que se haga al recuperar cosas recicladas son bienvenidos, y no podemos darnos el lujo de pensar en casas bonitas ni barrios apacibles. saludos


----------



## Josefe17

Yo no tiro nada, todo vale (a mi madre no). Un ejemplo: el año pasado se cascó el electroiman del tostador, pero la placa valía, y la guardé, y un año después me sirve como timer para la insoladora; un ventilador de PC para un viejo trafo de scalextric con rectificador de placas de mi padre que uso para un autorradio; una carcasa de fuente de PC que se quemó y que guardé no sé por qué, la encontré un día y me valió para un mixer; una bomba lavaparabrisas que encontré tirada por la calle y funcionaba, el motor y capacitor de una lavadora que desmonté, la resistencia, las válvulas, la bomba, o simplemente un integrado que saqué por aburrimiento de una ATX y luego supe que era un LM7805 y así. Este verano, de hecho, rebuscaba en la basura de mi pueblo entre televisores tirados (del orden de 5) antes que viniesen los gitanos..., y me saqué un transformador bien hermoso, o ventiladores de nevera, o de un adaptador de red celular que desmonté a un vecino, me valió la fuente, chapas, la antena, conectores y LED's. No entiendo como lo llaman basura...


----------



## GomezF

Lastima que mi vieja me tiró un montón  de cosas cuando me fui de vacaciones de invierno a Tandil 1 semana  

Ahora la "montañita" está tomando altura otra vez


----------



## felipeyeah

Fogonazo dijo:


> el visitante se topa con un paisaje de pesadilla que supera lo inimaginable.
> 
> [



haha.. estas bromeando, cierto ?!!

esto es el paraiso para cualquier electrónico !! 
cuando tenga mucho varo voy a ir a surtirme por allá.. 

saludos !!


----------



## jorger

Josefe17 dijo:


> Yo no tiro nada, todo vale (a mi madre no)... ...No entiendo como lo llaman basura...


Si, es cierto.Mis padres se piensan que tengo muchas cosas que no sirven para nada... cuando en realidad es todo lo contrario.
Nunca se sabe para qué te puede servir (por ejemplo) una simple pieza de plástico que sujeta un TO-220 a un disipador.. a mí me vino de perlas para hacer un explosor rotativo de la bobina de tesla.

No está demás guardar cualquier pieza o componente por muy insignificante que parezca.

Respecto a lo segundo, buff creo que todos coincidimos con eso.Muchas veces te encuentras cosas tiradas por la calle o al lado de una carretera y resulta que funcionan perfectamente.Como en mi caso, que encontré un altavoz de 20wrms (modelo TS-G1046) en medio del campo.Actualmente lo tengo conectado a un ampli de 12w reciclado de una tv y suena la mar de bien para la poca potencia que tiene.Además está muy bien conservado.

Cualquiera que lo hubiera visto, diría: vah si eso no vale '_pa na'_
Que ignorancia..

Si esque hay que aprovecharlo todo! 

Saludos.


----------



## maximoss3500

Eso es una mina de oro!!!  
pero trae sus consecuensias que son la Contaminacion del ambiente
de muchas formas como: alli puede existir criaderos de ratas, animales raros, serpientes etc etc.....
como havia comentado antes quisiera saber cuales son los veneficios que trae la electronica y la tecnologia al ambiente..... que se a echo untimamente por el ambiente, como influye la electronica para mejorar el estado del Ambiente(naturaleza)


----------



## Josefe17

En mi pueblo deambulan por todos los lados gatos... Ví un cortacéspesd, pero no sabía que hacer. Luego ya no lo volví a ver.


----------



## fernandoae

NO PONGAN FOTOS!!! me dan unas ganas de meter mano en todas esas porqueriassss!


----------



## phavlo

No hay duda de que estar hay seria el sueño de todos nosotros ( o la mayoria de nosotros) las cosas que se pueden sacar de hay, ni imaginarlo..


----------



## fernandob

phavlo dijo:


> *No hay duda de que estar hay seria el sueño de todos nosotros ( o la mayoria de nosotros)* las cosas que se pueden sacar de hay, ni imaginarlo..


 
como dije: siempre que sea de visita.


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues yo no tiro ninguna placa hago trozos pequeños, los meto en una lata de leche y los mesclo con cemento, hago un agujero en el medio y lo uso como pesas para hacer ejercicios, creo que es un buen modo de evitar la contaminacion y a la ves tengo mi propio gimnasio!!!!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Leon, me causo mucha gracia. Pero al mismo tiempo tenes razon, no se en tu pais, pero aqui las mancuernas y los discos estan carisimos.

Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues aqui tambien!! son de muy alto costo, y como solia encapsular las baterias en bloques de cemento que luego usaba como tapas de registros de electricidad, vi que un amigo hizo pesas de semento, pues tambien hice lo mismo!


----------



## jordi.lopez.

Se necesita tener espacio para hacer pesas de cemento. En una gran ciudad es más dificil que en un area rural, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy

eso es verdad! pero no me preocupo por el espacio, vivo solo y tengo una casa con cuatro habitaciones, dos baños una sala, comedor y cocina! asi que el espacio no es mi problema! ademas tengo montañas de placas, yo lo llamo mi sementerio electronico o deposito de donantes! ya que tengo muchos donadores de componentes en mi deposito, jejejejeje


----------



## jordi.lopez.

¿Y dices que haces el cemento dentro de casa?


----------



## LeonKennedy

no dentro, en el patio de afuera, pero una de las habitaciones uso como deposito de los donantes electronicos y taller, otro como mi pequeño gimnasio, es que como bombero tengo que mantener mi estado fisico. solo eso!


----------



## Meliklos

fernandob dijo:


> como dije: siempre que sea de visita.



claaaro....porque vivir ahi con la mezcla de gases que queman.....
no quisiera que mis hijos nazcan enfermos o deformes por lo que respiro...

esta bueno para estar todo un dia recolectando chucherias ..o tal vez dos..pero ahi nomas...
vivir??? ni en pepe....


----------



## jordi.lopez.

_LeonKennedy_ debes de ser el primer bombero electrónico que se cruza en mi vida (de una manera simbólica ¿eh? no malpensemos). 

_Meliklos_, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu razonamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy

siempre hay un primero, o una primera, para todas las situaciones!! y el tema de bombero aca en mi pais es voluntario, asi que tengo que tener otra profesion si deseo sobrevivir!


----------



## jordi.lopez.

Joder Leon... ¿Te juegas la vida por nada? en España los bomberos son un cuerpo profesional con un sueldo muy por encima del mínimo interprofesional (aunque es poco lo que se cobra por jugarse la vida). Suerte, pues.


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues por la adrenalina!! aca en sudamerica es asi, en varios paises los bomberos son voluntarios


----------



## jordi.lopez.

Leon, te acabas de convertir en mi ídolo (jejeje)

Pues aquí en España si hay alguna catástrofe tipo incendio de un bosque "la-ostia-de-grande" o reserva natural se reclutan voluntarios que pasan a las ordenes del cuerpo de bomberos pero solo hasta solventar la catástrofe.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues aqui en paraguay es diferente! con o sin catastrofes es voluntario el tema! al igual que en sudamerica! pero la vida es asi! en algunos lugares estan mejor y en otros no, pues hay que vivirla! saludos


----------



## fernandob

jlopezbitmakers dijo:


> Joder Leon... ¿Te juegas la vida por nada? en España los bomberos son un cuerpo profesional con un sueldo muy por encima del mínimo interprofesional (aunque es poco lo que se cobra por jugarse la vida). Suerte, pues.


 
se supone que se juegan la vida para salvar vidas.

no "por nada" , si fuese solo por el sueldo me pareceria poco sentido igualmente, supongo que hay algo mas...o quiero suponer.


----------



## LeonKennedy

la verdad que tenes razon fernandob!! es asi, vidas por vida!!!


----------



## jordi.lopez.

_fernandob, si, se supone que hay algo "más" a parte de la compensación monetaria. Ahí me has dejado en jaque, tío. En mi último post ha hablado mi parte más egoísta y leyendo tu respuesta creo que en parte tienes razón. El problema es que, a veces, el pensar más en los demás que en uno mismo no vale la pena._


----------



## LeonKennedy

entren aqui y pueden ver como reciclar las placas!!


----------



## Meliklos

puff...leon estas convirtiendo los temas en un embudo???

que todos caigan al mismo lugar???


----------



## LeonKennedy

es que para ordenar un poquito, para que todos comenten! ademas va con el tema, es una buena forma de reciclar las placas, asi se hacen adornos para la sala de visitas!


----------



## jordi.lopez.

El técnico de sistemas (y gestor de redes, y...) de mi empresa utiliza una placa de un terminal portátil tipo PDA de llavero para la llave de la sala de servidores. Jejeje... una manera más sencilla de reciclar.


----------



## LeonKennedy

creo que si, me has dado una idea!! podria fabricar llavero de placas pequeñas y venderlos!


----------

